# Whats up with my hamster?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He hasnt been using his wheel all that much, he just lies in a corner of his cage or just sprawled out on his belly. Is he on his way out? He's 13 months old and I got him from Petsmart.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

They are usually active in the nightime. I'm sure he'll use it anytime soon. Maybe he's not in the mood. They'd sleep in funny positions. 

Hope he feels better!

I used to own a black/white teddy hamster, her name was Gorda and she lived over 3 years and died of old age. I got her when she was born, well I had to wait for a few weeks for her to grow fur & enough to wean eating the solid food lol. I got her from my cousin. :3 
c:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He's been like this for weeks now /:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there any heavy or labored breathing? Any strange rattling sounds if you hold him close to your ear?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think he is just getting older. How much bigger did he grow after you got him? Usually they won't sell them until they are at least 6 weeks old. I hope he feels better.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Has appearance changed? As in having smooth fur to having spiked messy fur, also when hes in his corner is his back ever hunched?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He was 5 months when i got him and ive had him for 8 months. I dont really know if he hunches his back /:


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hm how is his appetite does he struggle to eat or drink?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you take him out of the cage and check him over? Is he eating and drinking normally? Is he breathing normally?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive looked him over and he looks okay to me...He eats okay but it seems like he drinks more than normal. His breathing seems a little heavy but I can't really tell...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

13 months is only like half old for a hamster. My hamsters died at like 2.5-3 years. 
It could be food, boredom, lack of cage stimulation, or it could be injury or illness (hope it's not)
Leave him alone and let him sleep. Hamsters are nocturnal so they appreciate being left alone during the day. They need good substrate (NOT pine and cedar) and they need constant stimulation. Remove his food dish, make him find it. Hide pieces in different places. Tie up ropes and ladders for him to climb.. This is providing he is just bored. 
Does he wheeze? I find pet store small animals sometimes succumb to upper respiratory infections because of the pine shavings from the store. EVEN months after appearing fine.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

When i say he is acting different i am OBVIOUSLY talking about night time. I know how to take care of hamsters. Not all animals live to their full potential age...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry.. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise, even I used to disturb my hamsters during the day sometimes. It's been a few years since I've had them though and I was covering the bases I remember. Sorry if I offended you, I know you research your pets!!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

It kinda sound like's symptoms of diarrhea kinda weird to ask but is he pooping normally. Heavy breathing doesn't sound to good be sure it isn't raspy sounding when he breathes that's a indicator to upper respiratory infections. When any rodent has diarrhea they tend to drink much more than usual to keep up their hydration that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Laki said:


> I'm sorry.. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise, even I used to disturb my hamsters during the day sometimes. It's been a few years since I've had them though and I was covering the bases I remember. Sorry if I offended you, I know you research your pets!!


It's okay it makes me a little grumpy when people do that, but I know you were just trying to help. Sorry I snapped at you /:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> It kinda sound like's symptoms of diarrhea kinda weird to ask but is he pooping normally. Heavy breathing doesn't sound to good be sure it isn't raspy sounding when he breathes that's a indicator to upper respiratory infections. When any rodent has diarrhea they tend to drink much more than usual to keep up their hydration that's the only thing I can think of.


His poop looks fine....Maybe it's just too hot in my room...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Heavy breathing sounds like uri which is fatal in rodents unless treated. I don't want to jump to conclussions but at this point a vert is a good ideal.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you been sick at all with a cold? Hamsters can get colds from people which will quickly turn into an URI and then pneumonia, if he's been like this for awhile and isn't improving then I would suggest a trip to the vet!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes. A vet trip is a must. I know that a good small animal vet is hard to find but its well worth it.

MoonShadow, I highly doubt that hamster URIs are caused by transfer of the human cold virus. The only virus I know of that can be transferred from species to species is the Rabies Virus. I am pretty sure that the virus that causes an URI in a hamster is a very different one than the one that causes a human cold.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> MoonShadow, I highly doubt that hamster URIs are caused by transfer of the human cold virus. The only virus I know of that can be transferred from species to species is the Rabies Virus. I am pretty sure that the virus that causes an URI in a hamster is a very different one than the one that causes a human cold.


It has been proven that hamsters' immune systems are more similar to human immune systems than alot of other animals. It is possible for a hamster to contract a cold from a human.

"Hamsters can suffer colds and are able to catch colds and flu from humans. Therefore if you have a cold or flu you should keep handling of your hamster to a minimum until you are recovered to avoid spreading your cold to the hamster. Hamsters can also catch a cold if the cage is exposed to draughts or are bathed.

Signs that a hamster has a cold are normally sneezing and runny nose. In more severe cases the hamster may have runny eyes, lethargy, weight loss, refusal to eat and drink or laboured breathing/wheeziness."

Source: http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/hamster_colds.htm


----------

